# true or false. is running 2 subs off 1 amp worse than running 2 subs on 2 amps?



## jockhater2

I have heard its just preference? is that true.

because I used to run 2 amps. 1 per sub. but now that I am upgrading. I am looking in to running 1 amp. I heard its more stressful for the amplifier to run 2 subs?

for instance. would 1 Hifonics Brutus BRZ 2400.d be stressed running 2 JL 12W7s or would the better choice be 2 BRZ 1200.d

i want to say its a myth because if the amp has enough power it should be able to do it.

any thoughts?


----------



## sqshoestring

All the amp cares about is the load, 1 speaker or 100 it does not care.

Another issue is its hard to say one amp is a 1200 and other is 2400. I mean it is doubtful each would be X% stressed at max load, its like saying a 10 and 12 sub of the same line will perform the same except for this or that. The change in size affects too many things to make them that comparable; those two amps are completely different one is not the exact half of the other. 

So lets say your statement (running 2 subs off 1 amp is worse than running 2 subs on 2 amps) is true, it would tell me the 2400 is a pos compared to two 1200s....the 1200 is a better amp. That can be true for X amp sure, but in no way can it be true for all amps.


----------



## Chaos

Depends on the total power each amp(s) is capable of providing into the load they're driving.


----------



## SONUS Car Audio

If you don't own, or have access to a DMM, and/or an oscilloscope, stay away from the (2) woofer, (2) amplifier set up.

You will need to level set your amplifiers, paying attention to the VAC coming from the output terminals during a tone output, lets say 40 Hertz, for conversation sake.

Given the manufacturing process of an amplifier, and the components found inside of it, you can't simply set the input sensitivity to 1/2 (half) and assume both amplifiers will make the same amount of power, and if the imbalance is drastic enough, you can run into phasing issues, and "lose" bass response.

During the process of matching the inputs, you'll need to ensure that your not clipping either amplifier. You need an o-scope for this part.

Now, it could be argued that you should do this process whether your installing one amplifier, or a hundred of them in the same car. But, it is absolutely critical that you complete this process when running a dual sub/amp set up like the one your inquiring about.

The other guys on here are right about the resistive load. The amplifier could care less how many speakers are connected to it, it doesn't see a speaker anyway, it only sees impedance. The amp will typically make more power at lower impedances, but with higher amounts of distortion the lower you go.


----------



## TrickyRicky

I remember when I put 5 woofers on one JBL BP1200.1 and it pushed all 5 with no problems (aslong as impendance is what amp asks for). You can put one sub and **** it up, especially if its a 1-ohm quad voice coil and wire it parallel LOL.


----------



## SONUS Car Audio

TrickyRicky said:


> I remember when I put 5 woofers on one JBL BP1200.1 and it pushed all 5 with no problems (aslong as impendance is what amp asks for). You can put one sub and **** it up, especially if its a 1-ohm quad voice coil and wire it parallel LOL.


Lol. I love your stroker avatar.


----------



## Brian10962001

Yep, it really has to do with what amp and what ohm your drivers are. One thing I will say, running a pair of subs off of a pair of amps (old school style, aka bridged) always gave me awesome results as far as headroom goes so there is that to consider.


----------



## melverc

I had a Audio Art running six JL audio 10W6 for about about 4 years with no problems. The problem with two amps is tuning them to play together.


----------



## TrickyRicky

SONUS Car Audio said:


> Lol. I love your stroker avatar.


Thanks. This electrician at work made me almost pee in my pants with this joke he said.

"MAN!! My dick is very tiny (in a mean voice), _but that sucker sure' is skinny!_(in a hi-pitch voice)"

Now everytime I look at my avatar I just giggle.


----------



## 8675309

Setup 2 Audision LRX5.1k's mono channels on 1 Diamond D9-10 each. Bitone ran a left/right setup and I could tell a difference between a mono signal and a left right signal in my setup. Subs loaded on the back deck of the car. Not a big notice but I could tell after multiple hours in the car tuning and listening.
I have a signal fire 8 in the center console of the vehicle I have and I cannot pinpoint direction on it. I think install will make a dif?

Note this was a left/right SQ deal.


----------



## sqshoestring

A lot of SPL setups they remove the gain controls and install fixed resistors, using identical amps the output should be very close or identical that way. You can also run them into DVC subs to verify they are mono to each other. If there is any difference you lose output, but it should be summed output anyway so very minor.


----------



## jimmy2345

My question is why would you spend so much on your subs and then feed them with a terd of an amp?


----------



## jockhater2

I ended up buying a used amp like i wanted to all along.

I got a US amp AX3000DE for $450 from bluewave on this site


----------



## 808Munkyeee

1 better, less wiring to run tooo?


----------



## go_go_thrash

JeepJLBrandon said:


> the local audioshop guys told me I couldnt power 2 13TW5's off a J2-1000.1 Amplifier....
> it can be done...just not with sufficient power....


They lied. THERMAL power handling of those subs is 600 watts, the amp does [email protected] rated. Assuming it puts out the rated power, you are 200 watts below THERMAL power handling. (Note thermal in caps) 200 watts is an inaudible/barely audible difference, assuming you push the full kilowatt to begin with.

Notice the sweet spot in this graph per driver:









p.s. sorry if I missed sarcasm, it translates poorly through text.


----------



## 808Munkyeee

sooo little


----------



## mikelh2010

true and false ..... theres way too many things to consider! Power supply..amp load....type and wattage of subs or amp(s) YOUR BUDGET...i could list 20 more...


----------



## jockhater2

i ended up getting 1 amp.

a US Amp AX3000DE


----------

